# Pamphobeteus nigricolor



## professorspidy (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all,
This is my MM pamphobeteus nigricolor! He matured about a week so i will introduce him to his two girl friends soon! Female pics to follow.
Chris


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW !!!! Loving The Colours ! :flrt:


----------



## professorspidy (Jul 12, 2010)

Cheers mate! I couldnt belive it when he matured, i have seen pics on the net but when you see him up close its just stunning! The cam doesnt do him justis!
Chris


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

WOW! That's all


----------



## dean.tman (Oct 31, 2010)

dude that is one awesome t im going to have to get me one of those do you know where or if any are for sale?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

dean.tman said:


> dude that is one awesome t im going to have to get me one of those do you know where or if any are for sale?


Its only the males that are this brightly coloured.


----------



## professorspidy (Jul 12, 2010)

dean.tman said:


> dude that is one awesome t im going to have to get me one of those do you know where or if any are for sale?


Hi mate,
unfortunatly You dont see p.nigricolor up for sale very often! Its a shame, there such a beautifull T. Only the males get the wonderful colouration and are most vibrent on there maturing molt! The females are a brown to black colour and can reach a leg span of up to 9" I'v heard they are available on the german classifieds occasionally!


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

:mf_dribble: That is a sexy spider!


----------



## professorspidy (Jul 12, 2010)

becky89 said:


> :mf_dribble: That is a sexy spider!


 Cheers becky! Hopfully i will get a successful mating :2thumb: He got two females all for himself! Lucky bugger lol ! I will keep everyone on here up to date with my breeding project! Im also breeding gbb at the mo but my female has to molt before she gets any action:lol2: I have another AF gbb arriving tomorrow who only molted a month ago so fingers crossed!


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Chris...he is looking very dapper in his new outfit 
cheers...Neil


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

professorspidy said:


> Cheers becky! Hopfully i will get a successful mating :2thumb: He got two females all for himself! Lucky bugger lol ! I will keep everyone on here up to date with my breeding project! Im also breeding gbb at the mo but my female has to molt before she gets any action:lol2: I have another AF gbb arriving tomorrow who only molted a month ago so fingers crossed!


Hehe cool  Good luck with all that!


----------



## robowen (Aug 14, 2010)

stunning ! very very nice


----------



## professorspidy (Jul 12, 2010)

neil hayles said:


> Hi Chris...he is looking very dapper in his new outfit
> cheers...Neil


 Hey neil...isn't he a little diamond! just waiting for him to make a sperm web now lol ! tbh the females are my favorites! I'v got about 40 T's now(after selling afew) and the nigris are the crown jewl of my collection, Even above my p.metallicas! If i do get a sac, i'v made the decision to pull the sac after about 10 hours and get it into a mechanical mum incubator! I will be keeping a close eye on them after constructing it lol. I wouldnt have had the enjoyment of breeding this sp if it wasnt for you matey... THANK YOU!! Will be sending you slingys if i get a succesful sac pal! I just hope the females aren't too far into there molt cycle.
Chris


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

professorspidy said:


> Hey neil...isn't he a little diamond! just waiting for him to make a sperm web now lol ! tbh the females are my favorites! I'v got about 40 T's now(after selling afew) and the nigris are the crown jewl of my collection, Even above my p.metallicas! If i do get a sac, i'v made the decision to pull the sac after about 10 hours and get it into a mechanical mum incubator! I will be keeping a close eye on them after constructing it lol. I wouldnt have had the enjoyment of breeding this sp if it wasnt for you matey... THANK YOU!! Will be sending you slingys if i get a succesful sac pal! I just hope the females aren't too far into there molt cycle.
> Chris


 Yes matey...he is a very handsome boy 
goodluck with the breeding attempts,and also good luck for an eggsac,there arent many people about who can say they have succesfully bred P.sp Nigricolor.So your thinking of a mechanical mum eh?? be good to see how well that works mate,
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Chris...would love some slings if you get that far with them 
i think the females will be fine mate...as soon as that male has done his sperm web...pair the buggers together lol
cheers...Neil


----------

